#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  HDPE Slurry Process

## hakr5

hai all



What is HDPE slurry process?See More: HDPE Slurry Process

----------


## saplanti

It might be High Density Poly Ethylen Slurry Process Piping.

----------


## srinivas siddam

> hai all
> 
> What is HDPE slurry process?



High density polyethylene callwd as HDPE is produced by suspension polymerization of ethylene in a medium called solvent eg.cyclohexane. the reactor outlet will be polymer powder suspwnded in solvent. this is called as slurry so the process is called also as slurry process.

----------


## watch who?

> hai all
> 
> What is HDPE slurry process?



slurry process is polymerization process used for production of different grades from polyethylene ( HDPE &
MDPE & LLDPE ) grades that produced by low pressure process .
in which the catalyst and monomer ( ethylene ) is found in inert diluent , usually propane where
polymerization reaction occur in it .

----------


## asadullah2000

HDPE is High density Poly ethylene .There are Various technologies of HDPE Production ,Gas Phase , Liquid and Slurry Phase.The Slurry Phase has 2 technology provider Mistsui and Basell polyolefins...Basell employs  low pressure slurry process using n-Hexane ,Ethylene as monomer , butene-1 as co monomer , Hydrogen as chain regulating agent with Zieger Natta Catalyst .

----------

